# 66 GTO rally gauge facplate



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Well. I was all ready to install my new bezel and reconditioned rally gauges when I picked up the faceplate for the Gas/ battery pod and discovered this...
Does anyone know where I can buy a replacement or / how to resort this one?


----------



## Sixty7GTO (May 4, 2017)

gtoearl said:


> Well. I was all ready to install my new bezel and reconditioned rally gauges when I picked up the faceplate for the Gas/ battery pod and discovered this...
> Does anyone know where I can buy a replacement or / how to resort this one?


Did you ever resolve this issue?


----------

